# Mount Diablo Hill Climb June 12th



## sibe (Dec 27, 2004)

Hi Everyone,
I frequent this site to catch up on what's happening in the Bay Area and I hope it's o.k. to post an event my club is putting on Saturday, June 12th. The 5th annual Mount Diablo Hill Climb Time Trial is right around the corner and I want to get the word out. I know there are a bunch of members that ride Mount Diablo on a regular basis, and this is a great opportunity to get out there and race in a safe (not a mass start) time trial. The race starts at the ranger kiosk on the Northside and is 10K (6.2 miles), finish is just below the junction (ranger residence). 

You don't need a USAC license, you can buy a 1-day license. We have 6 categories for those that have not raced or don't have a race license. 
Women's cat 4
Women's 35+ (open to all categories)
Mens cat 5
Mens 4/5 35+. 
Mens 45+ (open to all categories)
Mens 55+ (open to all categories) 
We also have junior races starting at 10 years old and going up to 18 years old. 

If you have never raced or want to time yourself against the clock and local racers, this is your shot. 

I ride the mountain on a regular basis and i have witnessed first hand how fast some of you are. I am referring to the unassuming men and women in all black that are ripping up Mt Diablo week in and week out.

This is a pre-registration event, so you need to make sure you go online and register by June 10th. Below are the links.

Flyer:
https://sbo-cf-bucket.s3.amazonaws.com/v1/flyer-docs/mtdiabloflyer.pdf

Pre-Registration:
http://www.sportsbaseonline.com/events/index.xhtml?categoryId=27691


Thanks for your time,
Bill Beers
Wells Fargo Racing Team


----------



## jasonwells4 (Aug 7, 2006)

I'll be there.


----------



## mysavers (Dec 1, 2009)

hi. i like to watch this event. what time will it start? thanks.


----------



## sibe (Dec 27, 2004)

The first racers start at 8:00am and then every 30 seconds after that. Here is a link to the flyer so you can see the order of the race categories.


https://sbo-cf-bucket.s3.amazonaws.com/v1/flyer-docs/mtdiabloflyer.pdf


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for posting, I'm in. First race on pavement in 20+ years.


----------



## Hillen (May 13, 2005)

Bill- Are you guys going to put up results soon? Nothing's been posted yet that I can tell. Thanks.


----------



## jasonwells4 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hillen said:


> Bill- Are you guys going to put up results soon? Nothing's been posted yet that I can tell. Thanks.


http://www.c4racing.org/www/results/diablo10.html

Wind did not help me. 192 avg HR and still over a minute slower than my best, 2 days prior.


----------

